# I'm so lost r



## ScruffyGuy (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello. This is my first post. My wife told me last weekend she wants a divorce. I am still very much in love with her and do not know what to do. We have been married for 18 years and have two children ages 18 and 14.

I started flirting with someone else about a year ago because I felt I wasn't getting the attention I needed at home. It never progressed further than flirting and I did not wish it to, although my wife will not believe me. She caught it and I stopped immediately. I did lie about it for a long time but did eventually come clean.

Her mother moved in with us about 5 years ago and has gotten very sick in the meantime so her attention went there for a while. I was selfish and felt hurt and that is the reason I participated in the "flirtmance". It just felt nice to feel wanted, I guess.

In the early years of our marriage I was physically and emotionally abusive to her, and she is starting to resent me for that as well. I will forever regret the way my younger self treated my beautiful wife and I am ashamed over it.

Is there any hope for saving my marriage? She is adamant that she is finished.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Im sorry you are here. Its a tough time to be going through. Have you asked her to go for help to see if the issues can be worked on? 

~sammy


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Get into counseling. Work on the being the best person you can be. Fix your own personal problems.

Then you treat your wife well through this. The chips will fall where they will fall.

Hopefully both of you will end up in a better place whether if you are together or not in the future.

Who is going to take are of your mother now?


----------

